# Macs or Spilo



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I bought 7 of these 4 from one dealer and 3 from another dealer, just wondering if there all the same.

View attachment 68784


View attachment 68785


View attachment 68787


View attachment 68788


View attachment 68789


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Sorry about that some pics didn't come thru.

View attachment 68791


View attachment 68792


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Anyone!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i say macs


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Pics are not good to ID.

Please post some clear pics and for god's sake separate those [email protected]! Most of them are near death from killing each other.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

That stuff happend when they where young, since I put them back together there hasn't been any attacks and it's been 1 year now since they have been back together.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

i say macs


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

From what I can see, I would say S. maculatus... Please, try to take some better pics of their caudal fin


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete, S. maculatus.


----------

